# Whats your buns fav. Toy & Treat?



## Luv Buns (May 18, 2011)

My bunnys fav. toy so far seems to be a tiny candy box and a ball of newspaper. I'm just glad they are cheap!!  His fav. treat so far is croutons but nothing beats his grass.

I would like to get more ideas from what your bun's fav.s are. Add photos if youd like!


----------



## SRGBUGS (May 18, 2011)

My rabbit loves those vita-kraft alfalfa slims. As well as newspaper and cardboard for both hiding and chewing during playtime.. He seems to like his food bowl a lot as a toy too, there's teeth marks all over it lmao.


----------



## MikeScone (May 18, 2011)

Natasha loves toilet paper or paper towel rolls as toys - stuff some hay inside, and they're perfect. Her favorite treats are dried banana chips, craisins and broccoli florets.


----------



## Marrie (May 18, 2011)

Favorite treat.. that is a toughy, he LOVES his food. He goes nuts for fresh grass, apples and carrots.

For toys, anything he can chew to bits is a hit. He really likes cardboard.


----------



## dragynflye (May 18, 2011)

nut puppet's favorite toy is my three year old's shoes. seriously. he chews at them, digs at them, tosses them around, carries them from place to place... he's also fond of this little plastic jack that is technically a cat toy. he carries it and tosses it around.

rue's favorite toy is a big binder clip. he likes to toss it. he does the same with my daughter's little metal pots and pans, the ones that have handles he can easily grip. he likes balls that he can push around, and hanging toys that he can bat at and pull on. 

dried pineapples and mangoes are favorites as far at treats go.


----------



## Watermelons (May 18, 2011)

My brats favourite toy are their vine/lattice balls, they love shredding them, they run over the moment i toss one into their cage. 

As for their favourite treat, it seems to be their morning salad, holey do they go ape when they see me coming with that heaping bowl of greens. Just Kale, spinach, cilantro, bok choy topped with apple and strawberry coated in Critical Care, with a few leaves of Basil as a garnish  plus all those veggies are super cheap so it works out great


----------



## Luv Buns (May 19, 2011)

I was thinking of growing some herbs - mainly for Jelly Bean. I was thinking of doing it in those decomposable pots and growing them and when they are big enough placings one in his cage to let him play with it, dig and eat. 
Also wanted to get those yougert chips? Anyone tried them?

Loving you alls info - keep 'em coming!


----------



## plasticbunny (May 19, 2011)

The cleaner at my work is nice enough to save all the empty toilet paper rolls from the washrooms. They're larger and thicker than standard rolls, and they love them. I also made them a tunnel out of NIC cubes and covered it with a towel. Because of Molly's size, it was hard to find a tunnel she could fit through, lol.


----------



## Watermelons (May 19, 2011)

the yogurt chips are probably okay as a once every so often treat... but so is a fresh strawberry. Dairy and buns dont really go together.

Stop by walmart next time youre around one and pick up some seed packs in the garden center, they have 1 brand thats only 20 cents a pack and there are lots of veggies, herbs and fruits bunnys would love. Plus at 20cents who cares if they dont sprout. Even stuffing something like basil, mint, or cilantro, something fragrent and yummy smelling, into those plastic lattice cat toys with the bell inside.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 19, 2011)

They all like the paper rollers and small cardboard boxes--both can be chewed and tossed. The all like Cilantro so much that we use it for bribery.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 19, 2011)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> They all like the paper rollers and small cardboard boxes--both can be chewed and tossed. The all like Cilantro so much that we use it for bribery.



Nice bribery tatic!  

*Watermelons*: Thats funny you should say that, I just tried a strawberry with him today. He ate a little of it but didnt seem to care much for it. :confused2: Maybe I will try it again sometime later. I'm glad I didnt get the yogurt chips today then - he gets enough stuff he prob should have already.


----------



## Nitis3334 (May 20, 2011)

My boys confuse me a bit. They really don't have an interest in chewing things. I've seen them roll around their balls, I have a few baby teething toys I hang from the walls and around the cage they like to knock around a bit. They don't pay much attention to paper towel rolls, my boys just don't want to go for the cheap toys. Overall I think they are each others best toys, they are always chasing each other around and laying on top of each other. 

They just turned 6 months (they grow up so fast :in tears , so I've been holding off on treats. I think it's time to start them on some veggies


----------



## kirst3buns (May 20, 2011)

Treats - banana and cilantro - although cilantro is more of his regular diet as he gets some every day. Also loves dried papaya but I'm out right now. 

Toys - Basil loves his long cardboard tube that we got from home depot (it's actually a form for cement but don't tell him cuz it's his favorite rabbit toy). It's about 4 feet long and he loves to run through it. Also, he likes anything he can throw - Toilet paper tubes, cat toys, baby keys, plastic bowls, etc.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 20, 2011)

kirst3buns wrote:


> Treats - banana and cilantro - although cilantro is more of his regular diet as he gets some every day.Â  Also loves dried papaya but I'm out right now.
> 
> Toys - Basil loves his long cardboard tube that we got from home depot (it's actually a form for cement but don't tell him cuz it's his favorite rabbit toy).Â  It's about 4 feet long and he loves to run through it.Â  Also, he likes anything he can throw - Toilet paper tubes, cat toys, baby keys, plastic bowls, etc.



I've wanted to get a box like that because I know Jelly Bean would love it! No luck yet, I might just have to make it with smaller boxes and tape. lol. 

My bun isnt much of a chewer either, but I got this log chew from Walmart and he chews it a lot. The TP tubes he throws around. Usually ends up in his water bowl.  He loves the shred the cardboard bottom after a while, and newspaper balls. Any forum of paper really that he can dig at. 
With the TP tubes I put treats in the middle and fold the sides down and he has to throw it around and pull the tabs open so he can get the treat.


----------



## truvy (May 20, 2011)

Truvy has wooden things in her cage that she wont chew or touch. She loves her tiny stuffed doggy and will push him around her cage when shes inside. She also LOVES to chew on her critter habitat chew log. I put her veggies inside of it and she will hop into the tunnel, eat the veggies, then try to chew her way back out!  She loves red pepper ALOT, so much so that she rips it out of my hand and runs to eat it somewhere "private"


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 20, 2011)

Thors favorite toy??? hmmm ME!

His favorite treat would be Black Oil Sunflower seeds and Papaya. It's like bunny crack and he goes bonkers for them  OOOO and he loooves my fresh home grown basil.


----------



## buns2luv (May 20, 2011)

Caramel's favorite toys are things like baby keys that she can toss and baby links that I hook together and onto her condo and she takes apart. Her favorite treats are craisins or dried fruit.
Teddy's favorite toy is his tunnel. His favorite treats are banana chips or oats.
Gus's favorite toys are cardboard boxes and a toss ball type baby toy by Manhattan Baby. His favorite treats are berries.
Gracie's favorite toy is a cardboard box made into a tunnel and her favorite treat is a carrot.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 23, 2011)

I've thought about getting the baby toy for my bun. He likes to toss the cardboard around, so he Might play with them too.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 23, 2011)

Michiko's favorite toy is anything she can destroy, she especially loves wicker toys. Her favorite treat is Peter's dried papaya.


----------



## tiffkris (May 24, 2011)

Pepsi boxes. You would have thought I'd given them their own bunny theme park! Milo starts binkying as soon as I pull it out of the cabinet, and Evie starts doing the Bunny 500. They love to play "tag" and "hide n go seek" with their humans while they play in it. No tp rolls, no baby toys, nothing. Just the box lol. 
Unfortunately, Milo has figured out that if he rings the bell hanging from a treat holder in the cage, that I will eventually come to the cage to " see him and give him pets", if its the middle of the night. Its his new favorite game, which usually results in me stumbling to the kitchen at 2 a.m. half asleep to get him a carrot so he'll go to sleep. Talk about training your human. Geez


----------



## Luv Buns (May 24, 2011)

LOL toooo cute! Gotta love 'em!


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Jun 2, 2011)

Coffee loves it when I slice her carrots with that peeler thing. Nice thin slices of carrots. She also has this metal ball thing with a bell on it hanging on her cage. I can put stuff in there but she likes it better when it's empty.


----------



## befulina (Jun 16, 2011)

Elmo in his favorite toy: 







I'm glad he has inexpensive tastes...


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 16, 2011)

Aww I love that photo!


----------



## brooke8907 (Jun 16, 2011)

:biggrin:My bunnie's fav toy was sticks. lol. I got him a plastic water bottle and he likes to chew on that but I dont think he is suppose to eat plastic so i got a matal cap to go on it, so that he can't chew on it.:wink


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok new favorite toy for Thor-plastic cup like the ones form 7-11. His new favorite treat? Craisens

Smooch? He loves anything cardboard to play with and his favorite treat? He is too young for treats but I slipped him a craisen and he went BONKERS!! More more more!!!!

Kramer? he does not like anything but his different variety of hays and his pellets. He wont touch anything else. 
His favorite toy? Baby bunny toy rattle like thing. The one with the 2 carrots and a bunny face and his big nut with the little coarse strings at both ends. He whips that thing all over his cage with pride.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 16, 2011)

My hazel-rah's favourite snack was banana. He would do -anything- for a little piece of banana. Was so cute!


----------



## lalla (Jun 17, 2011)

their favorites toys are the smart games and the bunnycondo



I would like to post some pictures here but I don't know how to do, have I to first put them on imageshack.us and after that copy the link here?


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 17, 2011)

Willow's favorite toy would have to be her cardboard hidey box which she loves to redecorate and make new doors and escape routes, she also enjoys chasing our cat! as for her favorite treat its a toss up between yoggies and banana's, she practically does back flips for them, i have even taught her how to take a yoggy treat from between my lips while standing on her hind legs. its do darn cute and she takes it from my lips so gently it so adorable. i could feed her those things all day just to see her do it its so cute!!

Wally loves his tunnel, he zips through it like the indy 500, he also likes to lounge in it. His favorite treat is banana's. i have taught him to stand on his hind legs to get a yoggy too but he is not nearly so delicate as Willow and sometimes he just snatches it out of my hand so i don't dare try the between the lips trick!


----------



## DandelionHollow (Jun 17, 2011)

My buns like cat toy balls with bells in them- they roll them around with their nose so they can listen to them jingle. Favorite treat is Cheerios.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 17, 2011)

I tried cheerios not long ago for my bun but they just laid in the cage. I take that as a no. lol. 

Lately Jelly Beans fav. treat is salad. Goes crazy for it.  His fav. hobbie/ toy is the cardboard bottom in his cage. He is constantly chewing, digging and ripping it to shreds.


----------



## Nillas-Mom (Jun 18, 2011)

Treats- dried papaya, we had a little scare with a blockage in her digestive system and papaya helps break that down and keep a good digestive system so thats what she gets for treats now. she loves her Kale and carrots she gets as her meals too.

Toys- toilet paper rolls and me... if i lay down she uses me as an obstacle course jumping over me and stuff its quite funny and nerve wrecking too... especially when you see a bun coming at your face at what seems like 50 mph at the time...


----------

